# Caramelized Onion Dip



## MrsLMB (Jun 20, 2013)

I do not know where I came across this recipe but I finally tried it.

It is soooooooo good !

I let it sit in the fridge for 2 days before digging in .. it does get better with age.

My next batch will be a little lighter on the salt as I found this to be just a tad too much as listed.
*Caramelized Onion Dip 

*2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 1/2 cups diced onions 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 1/2 cups sour cream 
3/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
*　
*In a saute pan over medium heat add oil, heat and add onions and salt. 

Cook the onions until they are nicely caramelized, at least 20 minutes. 

Remove from heat and set aside until cool. 

Mix the rest of the ingredients, and then add the cooled onions. 

Refrigerate and stir again before serving.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 20, 2013)

That sounds yummy


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2013)

That is similar to one that Ina Garten makes.

Her recipe uses some cayenne and some cream cheese.

I like the leftovers as much as the dip.

Great on a baked potato or heated and served over egg noodles.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 24, 2013)

This sounds wonderful


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2013)

That sounds yummy.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I'll take one of those caramelized onion pucks I made and turn it into this.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I think I'll take one of those caramelized onion pucks I made and turn it into this.


Didn't you make your house smell like a hotdog stand making them? Or was that someone else?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Didn't you make your house smell like a hotdog stand making them? Or was that someone else?


 
I wouldn't say a hot dog stand... those don't make your eyes water 
That onion smell lingered for days.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 24, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Didn't you make your house smell like a hotdog stand making them? Or was that someone else?


 
Must have been someone else.  I know the "fragrance" lasted until late in the evening but we had the doors and windows open.  Next morning all gone !

BTW DH put some atop his burger the other night and loved it.  I used a bit of it in a stroganoff a few weeks back.

It's just plain great stuff.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 24, 2013)

We have all those ingredients in, so I may make it this weekend


----------



## letscook (Jul 25, 2013)

It is from Alton Brown on the food network - Your are right it is delious. I have been making it for a long time. Love it.  I once had a little left over once and had some chicken breast so I coated the chix with it and then rolled in crushed cornflakes then baked.  Yum!!!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 25, 2013)

letscook said:


> It is from Alton Brown on the food network - Your are right it is delious. I have been making it for a long time. Love it. I once had a little left over once and had some chicken breast so I coated the chix with it and then rolled in crushed cornflakes then baked. Yum!!!


 
Thanks for figuring out where the heck I got that !!  

Yep .. it's a great one for sure.


----------

